# SCE - SunTech Environmental Group



## Cryan (30 November 2004)

*SCE -SunTech Environmental*

SCE is a funny little penny dreadful. Most of the business in PRC and HK but listed on ASX. 
Very Low P/E
Any ideas why?
Has "Minority Shareholders" and "Minority Interests" 
who appear to be accessing about 1/3 of profits. Any idea what such entities normally are and does anyone know who they are in SCEs case.
tempting in some ways (low p/e and most business denominated in Renmimbi(cheap way to access Chinese growth directly), yes ignoring the risky nature.)
I would like to invest but some strange things are in accounts. 
yours
Cryan


----------



## Realist (27 August 2006)

I too would like to know about this company.

The balance sheet and the share price and the company itself are amazingly suspicious.

Is this owned by Australia's 4th richest man, that Asian guy?


----------



## megla (27 March 2007)

Huge jump in price and volume, no announcements, no news... whats up with that?


----------

